# Problème avec la sortie casque sur mon imac



## slurp236 (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

 Depuis quelques jours je n'ai plus de son quand je branche mon casque audio sur mon imac 27.

 Quand je branche le casque la musique se coupe et je peux observer dans le gestionnaire de son que cela passe de microphone interne a sortie numérique / sortie intégré et un message me précise que le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur ce périphérique.

 Sur un autre imac j'ai fait l'essaie avec la même paire d'écouteur et quand je la  branche cela passe de microphone interne à casque audio avec cette fois le son bien present dans les oreillettes.

 Donc la question que je me pose est si il s'agit d'un problème de paramétrage ou bien un soucis de la carte mère qui nécessiterait un retour sav...

 Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Juillet 2010)

branche ton casque tu vas dan sles preferences du son et là tu sélectionnes le périphérique de sortie ... voir aussi du coté configuration audio et midi ( dans le dossier utilitaires) vérifie les paramètres de sortie


----------



## slurp236 (30 Juillet 2010)

Merci lepetittpiero

Quand je vais dans le périphérique de son une fois que le casque  est branché comme je l'ai préciser dans mon premier poste j'ai un message qui me dis que le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable et je n'ai pas le choix entre plusieurs sortie de toute façons mais juste une.

 A prés je suis aller voir dans l'onglet de configuration midi et audio mais à priori il n y a rien d'anormale.

 Donc il y a bien un soucis quelque part non, quand on branche un casque audio sur un imac le son y est basculer automatiquement non?


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Juillet 2010)

il se peut que la fiche fasse mauvais contact... et que celui-ci voit la fiche casque comme si c'était un câble pour l'optique... tu as tester une fiche jack différente? car sur l'imac la sortie est une sortie mixte audio analogique et numérique


----------



## slurp236 (31 Juillet 2010)

J'ai testé plusieurs casque audio et aucun ne marche malheureusement donc il me semblerait bien que cela soit un problème hardware...

 Il y a un moyen de tester les composants de la machine avec les cd d'installation non ?


----------



## gp31240 (9 Septembre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème
quelqu'un aurait il l'astuce
j'ai testé es casque sur autre periphériques il est hors de cause
'ai testé d'autres casques même problème

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h48 ----------




gp31240 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème
> quelqu'un aurait il l'astuce
> j'ai testé es casque sur autres periphériques il est hors de cause
> 'ai testé d'autres casques même problème


----------



## Dabon (14 Novembre 2010)

Hello,

J'ai le même problème et pour l'instant aucune autre piste que "Contacter le SAV" :

Ligne _audio out_ *totalement désactivée* (en tout cas en analogique, je n'utilise pas de câble optique). Aucune réaction du mac au branchement de plusieurs prises jack.
J'ai du mal à croire à une soudure défectueuse, je sais bien que les iMac sont fabriqués en Chine mais faut peut-être pas pousser ! Je l'ai depuis 3 ans et j'ai jamais forcé une prise.

J'ai remarqué que je me prenais du jus quand je touchais à la fois mon câble mini-jack (branché à mon ampli, même éteint) et l'aluminium de mon iMac...!   Un rapport peut-être avec la panne ? Nul ne saurait dire... J'ai acheté récemment un mini-jack Belkin dont les prises RCA sont en aluminium (coque extérieure) ; un rapport avec le court jus ? Nul ne saurait dire...  Quoiqu'il en soit je suis un peu déçu par cette panne. 

Pour info, ceux qui auraient le même problème peuvent se rabattre sur un DAC (Digital to Audio Converter), un boîtier qui prend le son en usb et le restitue en analogique (prises RCA ou jack ou autres). On en trouve à partir de 130  (Nuforce) ; un SAV coûtant au minimum 70 , faîtes le calcul...


----------



## gp31240 (14 Novembre 2010)

j'ai acheté une carte son sur usb à la fnac de marque hercule = 30 euros.
ca fonctionne très bien, seule contraite cela occupe un port usb.


----------



## Dabon (14 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour la remarque ! J'avais en effet vu des cartes son dans les 30 , mais j'hésite encore entre ça et un matos un minimum "hifi" (130  ou plus), vu que je branche après l'analogique sur un ampli de qualité (Nad). Sûrement le même type de choix qu'entre un lecteur cd à 30  et un à 150, voir 300...!
Attention cependant, pour ceux qui se branchent sur une chaîne hifi, veillez à prendre une carte son - ou DAC, c'est la même chose - qui fournisse une tension de sortie suffisante (2V étant la norme, il me semble). Sinon, souffle et manque de dynamique inévitables !
(Si je dis des âneries, merci de rectifier, je ne suis pas pro en l'électronique)


----------



## Microger (14 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de faire un essai en branchant un casque tout en surveillant la fenêtre "Son/sortie".
Au moment du banchement, alors que le casque était mal enfoncé, j'ai eu le message "Le volume de sortie  n'est pas réglable..." puis tout est rentré dasn l'ordre. Sortie sur "Ecouteurs  intégrée et Balance et Volume de sortie réglables...

Est-ce que ça peut donner une piste ?

Mic


----------



## Dabon (15 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour les infos... hélas ! Non, ce n'est pas un problème de connexion, visiblement.
Quand je branche un jack j'entends bien le click qui signifie que la tête est bien calée à fond, mais vraiment *aucune réaction* du système. Alors que l'entrée micro fonctionne. Ça peut toujours être une soudure défaite (dans lequel cas je crie à la camelotte pure et simple, supporte pas les soudure de prise audio qui claquent au bout de 3 ans, comme sur les chaines "jetables" ultra bas de gamme ), mais je crois plus à la théorie systémique.

Et au passage j'en profite pour préciser que j'ai fait les check-up de routine, réparation des autorisations et vérif du disque, zappage de la PRAM, mise à la corbeille de la préférence _com.apple.systempreferences.plist_ et _com.apple.soundpref.plist_. *Aucun résultat.* (PS : est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà résolu le moindre problème avec ces trucs ?  Moi non).


----------



## Canon (9 Décembre 2010)

Salut,

J'ai moi aussi un souci lors du branchement "à chaud" d'un casque sur la prise dédiée de mon iMac. Toute une partie du spectre sonore est effacée, à la manière d'un filtre "karaoké", les voix ne passent plus.

Le casque n'est pas en cause (bonne qualité), il fonctionne très bien.

Apparemment, mon Mac gère mal ce branchement "à chaud"...  par contre, si j'éteint le Mac, je branche le casque, et je rallume la Mac, tout fonctionne très bien... Ok, c'est lourd, mais c'est une piste à explorer...


----------



## kyaude (19 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même cas mais dans une condition non précisée ci-dessus:
Une liaison airplay vers une Apple TV était activable dans les sorties son concurremment à "_Ecouteurs / Port de casque d'écoute_". Avant d'insérer le casque j'ai ouvert _Préférences système / Son / Sortie_ et j'ai vu à l'insertion le basculement de la sélection du port de sortie de _Port de casque d'écoute_ vers _Airplay_ privant ainsi le casque de sortie son. J'ai donc reselectionné à la souris le casque dans les préférence pour retrouver le son dans le casque.

OSX Yosemite 10.10.1 Imac


----------

